# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Desembalses >  Desembalses en Tarragona

## sergi1907

Hola a todos.

Esta semana se ha dado una situación que hacía mucho tiempo que no se producía, prácticamente todos los embalses de Tarragona soltando agua.
Aquí os dejo un pequeño resumen.

Siurana


Riudecanyes


La Vilella Baixa


Margalef


Flix


Ribaroja ha tenido las compuertas abiertas esta semana, pero hoy no, así que no tengo foto.
Els Guiamets se encuentra prácticamente al 90%, un nivel que hacía mucho tiempo que no se veía.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------

